# Fee for no-Mask Cancellations



## Hammerjam55 (Aug 1, 2019)

I did a quick search and found a few things on this subject, but nothing that specifically answered my question....If I accept a ride, drive to the P/U location, and the Pax does not have or refuses to wear a mask, and I cancel becuasse of that, will I get a cancellation fee? I have emailed Lyft FOUR times about this, and they refuse to answer...they send me the same response every time that doesn't answer my question....anyone here know? I drove 7 miles yesterday to p/u a woman that didn't have a mask.....


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

If you choose to drive in these times, wouldn't it be advised to text your Pax about wearing protection prior to you heading out to their location? If they don't respond, use whatever strategy you have to collect the fee without canceling them.
Just a thought!


----------



## Hammerjam55 (Aug 1, 2019)

true...but sometimes they don't respond or p/u call.....But I am wondering of Lyft/uber has a POLICY in place about this that anyone knows about.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I feel that ship has sailed the moment you log in to the app... with varying degrees of mask effectiveness, really you are placing your health in someone else's hands doing rides. 

Anyone familiar with dealing with the public, should already know not everyone will comply anyway. 

Anyone familiar with dealing with the public knows eventually a pax may retaliate physically or with a false complaint...


----------



## Hammerjam55 (Aug 1, 2019)

No, I understand what you are saying....I am just curious to know if anyone has had this issue, and if Lyft/Uber has taken a position on it....I guess I am mostly curious because Lyft has declined to answer the question.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

No response from Lyft, means NO, they will not pay you a cancellation fee. Not only will you not get the fee, you'll probably be deactivated for discrimination.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

No, there is no fee paid for a no pax mask cancellation from Uber, so, why would Lyft be different ?

If you absolutely need to drive, crack the window, and make sure that you wear yours.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Hammerjam55 said:


> I did a quick search and found a few things on this subject, but nothing that specifically answered my question....If I accept a ride, drive to the P/U location, and the Pax does not have or refuses to wear a mask, and I cancel becuasse of that, will I get a cancellation fee? I have emailed Lyft FOUR times about this, and they refuse to answer...they send me the same response every time that doesn't answer my question....anyone here know? I drove 7 miles yesterday to p/u a woman that didn't have a mask.....


Nope not a dime



Illini said:


> No response from Lyft, means NO, they will not pay you a cancellation fee. Not only will you not get the fee, you'll probably be deactivated for discrimination.


No you're not allowed to ride without a mask. Do you read the rules?


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> If you choose to drive in these times, wouldn't it be advised to text your Pax about wearing protection prior to you heading out to their location? If they don't respond, use whatever strategy you have to collect the fee without canceling them.
> Just a thought!


Who has time to text/communicate with a POTENTIAL passenger beforehand? You either accept or don't, no??


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If this is at all instructive, I got a cancellation fee for no mask and too many riders. There were two preppie chicks with two of 
their [French for "shower"][grocery store container] boyfriends. No one had a mask. Local regulation requires the use of masks and allows no more than three riders. All riders must sit in the back. Lyft National Policy, as outlined in fifty-eight SPAM e-Mails that Lyft sent to us, also allows no more than three riders, requires them to sit in the back and requires the use of masks. I told them that I would not haul them, then cancelled the job. Immediately, I sent a nastygram to Rovil about them. The next day, I received an e-Mail that informed that I was getting five dollars.

Lyft gave me five dollars for it. My market is the Capital of Your Nation.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

I make disposable masks out of paper towels...when rider approaches my car I ask if they have a mask. If they say no I offer the paper mask and tell them it's a must to ride with me. I haven't had anyone say no yet.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Hammerjam55 said:


> I did a quick search and found a few things on this subject, but nothing that specifically answered my question....If I accept a ride, drive to the P/U location, and the Pax does not have or refuses to wear a mask, and I cancel becuasse of that, will I get a cancellation fee? I have emailed Lyft FOUR times about this, and they refuse to answer...they send me the same response every time that doesn't answer my question....anyone here know? I drove 7 miles yesterday to p/u a woman that didn't have a mask.....


You lost me at driving 7 miles to pick someone up


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I would say if you get there and they don't have them ask just be sure to wait out your 5 minutes. I know on Uber as long as you wait out the 5 minutes to cancel, you get paid. I don't drive on Lyft enough to know how things work exactly anymore


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Print it out. Stick it to the passenger window.


----------

